# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Support on Kickstarter vs Indiegogo

## Sinistros

I first found the peachy on Indiegogo and pledged there for it. The pledge/perk System is a bit different and I have posted some questions about shipping at Indiegogo. But it Seems all Support is on kickstarter not on Indiegogo, 4 days and no answers. 

And strange thing the shipping for the telescope thing is on Kickstarter 5$ cheaper  :Confused:  Than on Indiegogo.

Grettings Sini.

----------


## McNabb5

I backed on Kickstarter simply because I am used to Kickstarter.  Kickstarter get more traffic and I think is really all that they needed.  I think it was pointless running two campaigns at once.  It just makes providing support that much harder.  What you could do, is back it again on Kickstarter (for only $1.00), and just use the support there.

----------


## The_Critter

I really wish they would have only put this up on Kickstarter.  They can always have an option to purchase outside of Kickstarter.

----------


## Sinistros

But they started it on two plattforms,  so they should Support both plattforms!
it leaves the taste that Indiegogo backers are a kind of 3rd class backers.

----------

